# Help starting visa?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

(did a search for thread titles with "visa form" and then "form" here and found nothing before posting this, so sorry if it's somewhere I didn't see/search) 

I was looking at a page to get started on getting a temp/permanente visa (think I'd qualify for either - any reason I should go temp first?) and the page recommended going to the Mexican consulate page and "getting a form":



> Online form, which is available at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs website www.sre.gob.mx as well as at any Mexican Consulate.


But when I go to that page and put the site into English (link at the bottom) there are zero forms available when I click Documents at the top. Anyone know where I can get the actual forms that the Dallas Mexico Consulate office would need/want so when I go there I know I have everything in order?

I'm also interested in selling one of our two cars and importing the other. The one I'm bringing is a Fiat 500C (small convertible). I see that there are Fiat dealers in Mexico as they are also sold there. We bought an unlimited mileage, unlimited time bumper-to-bumper warranty with this car when we bought in 3 years ago. Does anyone know if there's any expectation that a Mexican dealership wouldn't honor that warranty when it comes to servicing the car?

With regards to temporary visa vs permanente, if I qualify for permanente is there any reason I shouldn't do it, and go for the temporary one first?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You'll get the real info from your nearest Mexican Consulate. Unless you want to buy a Mexican car or pay way to much to import ..... you need a Temporary (Temporal) Visa. Permanent can't have a foreign plated vehicle


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Are you looking for something like this? (from Portland, OR Mexican Consulate site)
English: http://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/portland/images/stories/docs/solicitudes/2015_07_visa_application_en.pdf
Spanish: http://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/portland/images/stories/docs/solicitudes/2015_07_visa_application_es.pdf


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

If you went in with a temporary visa, that would give you enough time to see for yourself if you'd have problems with warranty maintenance on the Fiat. If they won't honor your warranty to your satisfaction, then you'll know to bring it out of the country before applying for a more permanent form of residence. Depending on which visa you start with, that could be from 6 months to 2 years. Again, start with a visit to your closest consulate office or website.

FWIW: From everything I've seen, the process for just about any vehicle is too expensive, too much of a hassle - or a combination of both headaches. Good luck with what you decide to do!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it is 50-50 whether a Mexican Fiat dealer would honor a warranty should you decide to bring the Fiat to Mexico, but that is pure speculation on my part.

There are a few advantages of getting a Residencia Permanente: The obvious one is that you don't have to renew every year, you do it once and forget about it. A second advantage is that should you ever decide to apply for citizenship in Mexico, the time on a permanent visa counts toward the time requirements. The time on a temporary visa or tourist permit does not. A permanent visa also allows you to work without further paperwork.

One disadvantage of the permanent visa, as Sparks pointed out, is that you are not allowed to have a non-Mexican plated car. If you succeeded in importing your car so it had Mexican plates, that would not be an issue.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Howler said:


> Depending on which visa you start with, that could be from 6 months to 2 years. !!


Not sure what that's about ?? The only 6 month is a Tourist Permit (FMM) The first Temporal is for one year. A Permanente is forever


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> Not sure what that's about ?? The only 6 month is a Tourist Permit (FMM) The first Temporal is for one year. A Permanente is forever


Sorry, my mistake!

I was aware of the 6 months for the FMM; and the 1 year for the Temporal... for some reason I was thinking that the limit was 2 years max to have a US plated vehicle in Mexico regardless of the combination of permits. Even so you'd still have to take the vehicle out of country to renew each permit. Another mistake?

Already, I had to take into account the restrictions because of the Permanente when we purchased our last vehicles. When my Mexican-born wife retires this spring I'll be applying for the Permanente once we settle into Mexico. Although they are good vehicles for travel, I bought them with the idea of reselling them rather than hanging on to them.

That was thanks to the advice & help of you guys on the forum. :thumb:


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Sounds like it would be simpler/easier to simply sell both cars and fly down, then buy a car inside Mexico if we end up needing one.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Aduana gives your TIP (Temporary Import Permit) the same length as your Visa. You don't have to leave the country to extend it to match a new Visa


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> Aduana gives your TIP (Temporary Import Permit) the same length as your Visa. You don't have to leave the country to extend it to match a new Visa


What about the many posts I've read about having to drive to one border or another to renew permits for US plated vehicles? It's a great convenience to be able to renew your visa while in-country, but I was under the impression that this was not the case for the vehicles.

Clarification...?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The only reason to drive to the border is to get a new Tourist Permit and TIP that matches. Anyone with a resident Visa can go to the nearest Aduana office for an extension. You have to do it promptly or lose your deposit

Before deposits, you didn't have to do anything


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> The only reason to drive to the border is to get a new Tourist Permit and TIP that matches. Anyone with a resident Visa can go to the nearest Aduana office for an extension. You have to do it promptly or lose your deposit
> 
> Before deposits, you didn't have to do anything


Thanks... it's just that I'll be going through the same process within a year or so!


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, I get that you cannot have a US plated car if you have a Residente Permanente visa. And that, if you're here on a tourist permit, the TIP for your US plated car would expire at the same time as your tourist permit and both you and the car would have to leave together.

But I am not so clear on having a US plated car in Mexico if you're here on a Residente Temporal visa. Even if you have a TIP for the car for the length of the visa, and even if that TIP can be extended the same as the vise, can the car eventually permanently imported and get Mexican plates? If so, what is the process for that? Do you have to leave Mexico with the car and then come back through the boarder with all the proper import papers?

Since Residente Temporal is temporary, I believe that at most you can be here four years with that visa, one either has to become Residente Permanente or just leave.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

When you first come into Mexico to complete your Temporal you need a CANJE FMM ..... which means your going to change your status. I don't know if that is 180 days or 30 days because you have 30 days to visit INM. Your TIP should match the FMM. INM will make your first Temporal for a year and after that you can renew for from 1 to 3.

Last I heard you have to export your car from the US and then go to a broker on the border in Mexico. Can be quite expensive


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is so expensive, if even possible; which it probably isn‘t now, that simply taking the car to the US for disposal is usually recommended. Buy a replacement in Mexico and avoid permits, deposits and delays when crossing the border. If you are a landlord, do not cross your boarder.


----------

